# so sad my stryper has died



## ratman7777 (Nov 11, 2015)

just woke up and he was deceased no warning.im so sad and scared.i thought i was a very good rat father.this was my set up dcn and fleece i changed every other day and fed him oxbow and always had clean water. is there something i did wrong?


----------



## 461537 (Nov 15, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss, ratman - I doubt it was anything you did though, you seem to be a very knowledgeable person with a great depth of understanding into rats and their care. Definitely watch the other rats for any signs of altered behaviour though, and get them out of the mischief if they start showing signs of deterioration. This may well just be an isolated incident, but some diseases seem to go through a group like wildfire...


----------



## ratman7777 (Nov 11, 2015)

ty for the kindwords


----------



## MousE190 (Oct 7, 2014)

You did nothing wrong, little rats are only here for a short time, his time came. you gave a home , lots of love and chin rubs, my vet says ratties can pass very quickly. R.I.P Stryper..you have have great caregiver,,,who will remember you, please take comfort.


----------



## ratman7777 (Nov 11, 2015)

ty mouse


----------



## crow (Nov 18, 2015)

being so small their bodies are frightfully efficient. when something goes wrong their body doesn't try to sustain itself past what it can. additionally they are smart prey animals, good at hiding injury and illness. Vets can perform a necropsy but it can be pricey so maybe that's an option if any of the other rats get sick. i'm sure you did everything you reasonably could, sometimes sudden freak things just happen. 
i had a girl pass suddenly and unexplainably and it really broke my heart for awhile. it's so shocking to reach in there and find them cold. but i knew i had to chin up to take care of my other rats.


----------

